# Us Student Needs Help



## Hopeful (May 10, 2018)

WJKK WJKF ji,

I'm an international student in US who used to be a really good student in Science. I came here to study strong fields of Computer Science which required to sell all property we had in India and also take debt. My parents only saw my dreams and sold all the property.

After coming in the US, (I got into a few prestigious universities like UWaterloo) but chose an affordable one. The university is really for-money only and no education was found. I felt like cheated but couldn't do anything. I had no idea which University I should transfer to. I felt confused.

I accepted it as Maharaj's Bhaana and attended this college. It's going to be almost an year. Really bad things happened with me

I asked so many professors that I'm doing a research in making a device for blind people and various other interests I shared. All of them heavily discouraged me all the time. In classes, I was pointed out all the time. The professors wanted me to praise them for some reason, I felt like.

All my internal peace and confident got murdered. This semester, I went through a financial hardships. I am only eating once in 2 days since the last 3 months.

I've been trying really really hard to stay alright. But the professors killed all my confidence and self esteem. I have exams coming up and I'm so low I couldn't even study. Everything is failing. I have no idea what to do. I got a job but the Starbucks manager asked me to cut my beard which is hard although I used to trim it before. Everytime I try, the financial issue always comes up. I felt like I couldn't tie turban. I'm so poor after paying thousands of dollars in international & out-of-state tuition.

I really wanted to ask my veer and bhenjis to please suggest me something. I'm really going through tough time. I've been in a situation where a large part of my funding is taken while returned nothing in education.

I've been murdered internally. Please help.


----------

